# Problems with intel i830M KMS

## babil

Hi, 

I am wondering after 48 hours if I am the only one with problems with the i830M KMS. 

Kernel 2.6.33-gentoo-r1, intel 2.11, xorg 1.8.0. 

KMS and kernel config is as it is supposed to be, no fb drivers, only fb console enabled. After 2 secs booting I get a blank screen.

Via ssh, what I guess from the logs, it can't detect my LVDS display. xrandr says "can't open display".

With i915.modeset=0 I get to the console.

The laptop is an IBM x30.

Anyone there or am I all alone? Any solutions?

Cheers!

----------

## babil

ok update:

I just connected my Desktop monitor on the laptop, it works with KMS, no more blank screen.??!! WTF? 

So it can detect the VGA output (LCD display) but not the laptop LCD. 

Any idea?

Cheers!

----------

## babil

here is the syslog

```

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000027770000 (usable)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000027770000 - 000000002777e000 (ACPI data)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000002777e000 - 0000000027780000 (ACPI NVS)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000027780000 - 0000000028000000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU or disabled in BIOS!

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] DMI present.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x27770 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   D0000-DBFFF uncachable

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   DC000-DFFFF write-back

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   1 base 020000000 mask FF8000000 write-back

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   2 base 027F80000 mask FFFF80000 uncachable

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   3 disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   4 disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   5 disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   6 disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   7 disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 0000000027770000 (usable)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000027770000 - 000000002777e000 (ACPI data)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 000000002777e000 - 0000000027780000 (ACPI NVS)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 0000000027780000 - 0000000028000000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01800000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000027770000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0027400000 page 2M

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]  0027400000 - 0027770000 page 4k

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 27770000 @ 14000-19000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7090 00024 (v02 IBM   )

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 27772a76 0004C (v01 IBM    TP-1K    00001090  LTP 00000000)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 27772b00 00081 (v01 IBM    TP-1K    00001090 IBM  00000001)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 27772be7 0B22C (v01 IBM    TP-1K    00001090 MSFT 0100000D)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 2777f000 00040

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 27772bb4 00033 (v01 IBM    TP-1K    00001090 MSFT 0100000D)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 2777de13 00052 (v01 IBM    TP-1K    00001090 IBM  00000001)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 2777de65 00032 (v01 IBM    TP-1K    00001090 PTL  00000001)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 2777dfd8 00028 (v01 IBM    TP-1K    00001090  LTP 00000001)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] 631MB LOWMEM available.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 27770000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] (7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0027770000]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   #1 [0001000000 - 00015d3788]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 00015d3788]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   #2 [000009f000 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f000 - 0000100000]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   #3 [00015d4000 - 00015da128]              BRK ==> [00015d4000 - 00015da128]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   #4 [0000010000 - 0000014000]      ACPI WAKEUP ==> [0000010000 - 0000014000]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   #5 [0000014000 - 0000015000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000014000 - 0000015000]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   #6 [0000015000 - 000001a000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000015000 - 000001a000]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00027770

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000]   HighMem  0x00027770 -> 0x00027770

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000dc000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 28000000 (gap: 28000000:d7800000)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] NR_IRQS:16

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.000000] Detected 799.186 MHz processor.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.002007] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1598.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=799186)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.002160] Security Framework initialized

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003029] Performance Events: 

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003058] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003137] no hardware sampling interrupt available.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003181] p6 PMU driver.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003227] ... version:                0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003269] ... bit width:              32

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003311] ... generic registers:      2

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003353] ... value mask:             00000000ffffffff

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003397] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003442] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003483] ... event mask:             0000000000000003

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003527] CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - M  1200MHz stepping 04

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.003618] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.007801] ACPI: Core revision 20091214

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.039305] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.041423] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7220 bytes left

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.042187] NET: Registered protocol family 16

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.043445] ACPI: bus type pci registered

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.044286] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd90e, last bus=7

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.044353] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.046897] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7172 bytes left

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.062290] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.066035] ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.090773] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.090844] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.091015] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.113436] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.113703] ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.118909] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 3 docks/bays found

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119062] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119264] pci_root PNP0A03:00: ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; boot with "pci=use_crs" to use them

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119458] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119468] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119477] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119487] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (ignored)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119496] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (ignored)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119505] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (ignored)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119515] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x28000000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119604] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119616] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd007ffff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119646] pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119673] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119684] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 14: [mem 0xd0080000-0xd00fffff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119713] pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119792] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x1800-0x181f]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119852] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x1820-0x183f]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.119912] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x1840-0x185f]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120048] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1000-0x107f] claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120133] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120228] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120241] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x03f4-0x03f7]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120253] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120265] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x0374-0x0377]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120278] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x1860-0x186f]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120290] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24: [mem 0x00000000-0x000003ff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120349] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x1880-0x189f]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120395] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0x1c00-0x1cff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120407] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0x18c0-0x18ff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120463] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10: [io  0x2400-0x24ff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120476] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 14: [io  0x2000-0x207f]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120547] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0x50000000-0x50000fff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120570] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120577] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120587] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120621] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0x50100000-0x50100fff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120644] pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1 D2

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120651] pci 0000:01:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120659] pci 0000:01:00.1: PME# disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120694] pci 0000:01:00.2: reg 10: [mem 0xd0205000-0xd02057ff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120739] pci 0000:01:00.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120748] pci 0000:01:00.2: PME# disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120794] pci 0000:01:02.0: reg 10: [io  0x7000-0x70ff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120806] pci 0000:01:02.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0200000-0xd0203fff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120819] pci 0000:01:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0400000-0xd07fffff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120842] pci 0000:01:02.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120868] pci 0000:01:02.0: supports D1 D2

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120909] pci 0000:01:08.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0204000-0xd0204fff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120921] pci 0000:01:08.0: reg 14: [io  0x7400-0x743f]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120961] pci 0000:01:08.0: supports D1 D2

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120968] pci 0000:01:08.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.120977] pci 0000:01:08.0: PME# disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.121025] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-07] (subtractive decode)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.121098] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x7fff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.121108] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0200000-0xdfffffff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.121120] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.121168] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.121180] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.121348] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.129922] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.130697] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.131434] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.132173] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.132886] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.133559] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.134301] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.135048] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.135812] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.135928] vgaarb: loaded

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.136484] SCSI subsystem initialized

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.140326] Switching to clocksource tsc

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.146297] pnp: PnP ACPI init

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.146385] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.149623] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff] because it overlaps 0000:01:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.149747] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff] because it overlaps 0000:01:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.154172] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] because it overlaps 0000:01:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.154283] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] because it overlaps 0000:01:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.154378] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff] because it overlaps 0000:01:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.154482] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff] because it overlaps 0000:01:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.161657] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.161716] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.161795] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.162052] system 00:02: [io  0x1600-0x167f] has been reserved

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.197031] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 5: assigned [mem 0x28000000-0x280003ff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.197094] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 5: set to [mem 0x28000000-0x280003ff] (PCI address [0x28000000-0x280003ff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.197207] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.198037] pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x3400-0x34ff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.198105] pci 0000:01:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.198368] pci 0000:01:00.1:   bridge window [io  0x3c00-0x3cff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.198436] pci 0000:01:00.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff pref]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.198541] pci 0000:01:00.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.198597] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-07]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.199770] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.199833] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.199845] pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.200727] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.200778] pci 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.200901] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.208700] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.208789] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.208888] pci 0000:01:08.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.209010] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 32

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.209609] Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.210397] speedstep-lib: frequency transition measured seems out of range (7200 nSec), falling back to a safe one of500000 nSec.

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.210581] Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.210860] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.212767] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.212865] type=2000 audit(1272049013.212:1): initialized

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.250087] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.250165] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 830M Chipset

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.251371] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8060K stolen memory

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.253336] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.254343] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.254744] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.255084] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.255289] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.255380] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.255601] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.255682] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.256746] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.256846] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.264261] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.264322] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (43 C)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.264614] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.264798] i915 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.264873] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.264957] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.278056] [drm] set up 15M of stolen space

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.301530] [drm] initialized overlay support

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    0.368280] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.061585] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.335585] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.344108] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.344112] registered panic notifier

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.344280] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.344514] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.346469] serial 00:0a: activated

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.346736] 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a NS16550A

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.347137] serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.347295] serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B disabled

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.351301] brd: module loaded

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.353244] loop: module loaded

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.354602] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.354720] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.359046] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.519359] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.522100] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM030GC  YW10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.525416] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 58626288 512-byte logical blocks: (30.0 GB/27.9 GiB)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    1.528245] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.406889] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.411309] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.545062] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.548670] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.552146] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.555688] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.582214] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.24

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.585772] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.589255] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 1KET48WW (1.09 ), EC 1KHT18WW-1.06

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.597918] Registered led device: tpacpi::thinklight

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.601591] Registered led device: tpacpi::power

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.605115] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.605199] Registered led device: tpacpi::standby

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.614214] thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.621685] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input5

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.626194] ALSA device list:

Apr 23 20:57:47 localhost klogd: [    2.629740]   #29: ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw 1KHT18WW-1.06

```

----------

## trilexx

hey babil,

Does this happen every time or only sometimes? I have a similar problem, however, on a relatively new hardware (x201s with QM57). From time to time it does not detect the LVDS and after grub the display stays black. I have found a reported bug at freedesktop.org: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27471.

Since you are on a x31 this most likely is a different issue, anyway, it sounds similar.

trilexx

----------

## babil

hi,

it happens all the time. I couldn't find any solution so I think I will downgrade to a version which can run without KMS. It is sad though, I remember having gentoo on the same thinkpad about 3 years ago and it was working flawlessly. Now the only that I can get (with another distro) is vesa. My thinkpad x30 is slow and old but I like it. With the vesa driver I can't even surf the net, the scrolling just crawls. The developers intention was to make it all better with KMS, unfortunately they screwed it up.

cheers

----------

